# Strange Windows 8 disk issues causing software to crash



## nutkenz (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm having a very strange issue with my new Windows 8.1 laptop. Any time I upload a file in a browser it crashes within seconds. It doesn't matter if I use Opera, Chrome or Firefox.

Also, some applications crash directly after launching them such as SmartFTP, SnagIt Editor and Jing crashes when I save a file. Also, when opening This PC in a file upload dialog sometimes it will keep loading for hours.

I've tried to get more information by clicking Debug after a crash and here are some of the errors I've noticed when debugging Opera and Jing:

Unhandled exception at 0x66AAF19F (apphelp.dll) in opera.exe: 0xC0000005: Access violation writing location 0x0C9E0DA8.

Unhandled exception at 0x7720A604 (msvcrt.dll) in Jing.exe: 0xC00000FD: Stack overflow (parameters: 0x00000001, 0x0F6E2FFC).

I've already performed "sfc /scannow" without any issues, reinstalled all software that has these issues , installed all available Windows updates and generally tried applying different settings but nothing seems to work... Does anyone have any further suggestions, please? 

Saving file in Notepad++:
Unhandled exception at 0x77EE5F2B (ntdll.dll) in notepad++.exe: 0xC0000005: Access violation writing location 0x00090FE8.
Unhandled exception at 0x773CAF05 (msvcrt.dll) in notepad++.exe: 0xC000041D: An unhandled exception was encountered during a user callback.

I'm also having issues with my Western Digital external hard drive. It only stays connected for up to 5 minutes or so and then disconnects. 

My plan right now is to troubleshoot in the following order:

1. Test memory with memtest86
2. Repair Windows installation
3. Replace secondary hard drive

Considering I'm just testing at this time, does anyone have any idea what the actual issue might be?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

nutkenz

Welcome to Tech Support Guy

I am struggling to understand


> I'm having a very strange issue with my new Windows 8.1 laptop


that you have a NEW laptop and are yet thinking of testing memory and a repair installation

Is this a NEW computer please or a computer with a NEW - windows 8.1 installation

If it is a NEW computer I would not think that memory, although you may just have been very unlucky was likely to be an issue.

I would think the more likely cause is software installed - and a very possible cause is the use of a registry cleaner does that by any chance apply

Also I echo the advise you have received elsewhere
It is in my opinion far more likely to be the installation of JING, Crashplan, etc., than any chance of a memory issue


----------



## nutkenz (Oct 28, 2013)

It's relatively new. I bought it just a month ago. I've had similar bad luck: my last two computers failed within days after buying them: one due to memory issues. 

I do use CCleaner but I've already tried undoing all of the changes made by it, and this did not resolve any issues. What did help is creating a new user account, but I'd like to get to the bottom of this to prevent this from happening again and not having to reinstall all of my applications since it takes several days to set-up everything properly.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

CCleaner is IMHO unnecessary on Windows 8.
It should most certainly never be used as part of general maintenance
The registry aspect of CCleaner is a DEFINITE - NO NO
Even the default actions of the general cleaner are unsuitable for Windows 8 and I would discourage its use, unless you are using it for a specific purpose and understand completely what you are cleaning.

For example CCleaner in default mode
*Empty Recycle Bin* - If you select this check box, CCleaner will empty your Recycle Bin.
*Temporary Files* - CCleaner will delete the Windows temporary files which are not in use. By default it only removes files that have not been accessed in 48 hours. This can be changed to clean all temp files in the Advanced Settings.
*Clipboard* - CCleaner will clear the contents of the Windows Clipboard.
*Memory Dumps* - When Windows crashes, it stores small memory dumps so that technical users can debug their systems. CCleaner will delete these files.
*Chkdsk File Fragments* - These are clusters and chains that are left over after you run CHKDSK. CCleaner will delete them.
*Windows Log Files* - Windows logs many events and activities, such as access, policy changes, Internet use, tasks, and so on. As a result, the dozens of logs it creates are scattered across the system. They will all be deleted by CCleaner.
*Windows Error Reporting* - (Vista only) Whenever a program crashes, Windows saves details of the crash to report back to Microsoft. This option will clean all the error reports from your system.
*DNS Cache* - When you visit a Web site, Windows attempts to speed up future visits to that site by writing its DNS information to the DNS cache. This option will clear out the cache so that Windows can start storing DNS information from scratch.
*FTP Accounts* - All available FTP accounts with their usernames and passwords to the servers are remembered in the system.
*Start Menu Shortcuts* - This option will delete Start Menu shortcuts that are invalid (they point to files that no longer exist).
*Desktop Shortcuts* - This option will delete desktop shortcuts that are invalid (they point to files that no longer exist).

SO ALL your dumps have gone, so if there were any, they can no longer be examined
and frequently all your restore points have gone as well.
That is just for starters

If you wish my further advice and possible assistance with what has caused this issue please send this
Speccy FREE
the URL - web address
http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download

*To publish a Speccy profile to the Web:*
In Speccy, click *File*, and then click *Publish Snapshot*.
In the *Publish Snapshot* dialog box, click Yes to enable Speccy to proceed.
Speccy publishes the profile and displays a second *Publish Snapshot*. You can open the URL in your


----------



## nutkenz (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok, I've uninstalled CCleaner

Here are the Speccy results: http://speccy.piriform.com/results/D0rSIxGeQxxStUFuskqvk5I


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I know before you reply, that you are not going to like my response to the Speccy

Please understand that I may well be wrong and, if it transpires that I am, I apologise.

IMHO the problems are very likely caused by

1. C:\Program Files\TortoiseGit\bin
Reports of this causing explorer to crash - 
I cannot see any real reason to have the program. 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Other-Programming-Files/TortoiseGit.shtml

It is as far as I can see simply a way of tracking file changes - 
HOW it actually is compatible with Windows 8 I have serious doubt.
In fact, although not surprising, as it is open source software, the lasts reference I can find is that XP or higher is required.

2. Could well be malware acquired from 
C:\Users\Ken\AppData\Roaming\uTorrent\uTorrent.exe (7216)

3. RescueTime
)\RescueTime\RescueTime.exe
I read that it has been responsible for crashes on Firefox and other browsers

3. http://www.mono-project.com/GtkSharp

I am sorry but I am lost as to why you would want it

Rather than me go on thought the whole list I am NOT sure what has caused the problem
What I am sure of is that as the problems are resolved when



> Creating a new user account did resolve the issue. Is there a way to recover from this without having to reinstall all my applications? It usually takes about 3 to 4 days of nearly full-time work before I get things running right and it's not guaranteed the same thing won't happen again if I can't figure out the root cause.


My recommendation is to backup what you can and start again, this time NOT installing all these unnecessary programs and ensuring UAC is default level.

Also as the O/S is 8.1 - a lot of what you have installed has not even had chance to be tested on 8.1

I wish you good luck with it, in view of the quoted post -


> Creating a new user account did resolve the issue


I do not feel there is any benefit in continuing to try and resolve the issue on the original profile


----------



## nutkenz (Oct 28, 2013)

The main culprit is seems was OpenDrive. After uninstalling it, restarting, reinstalling the other apps that had issues, everything seems to work fine.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

*Well - pleased it is sorted*
I would I think have found it if I had continued to examine EVERY entry on Speccy


> C:\Program Files\OpenDrive\OpenDrive_Tray.exe


https://www.opendrive.com/apps/windows

I notice that it was only on *30 Oct* that opendrive released a version suitable for Windows 8.1 - perhaps that is or WAS the problem

In all honesty I just cannot see why you would wish all those utilities and programs on the computer


----------

